# Responsibilities of going Pro?



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

"Are Pro's required to shoot the pro class or is it optional?" We are supposed to shoot in pro class provided there is one. We aren't supposed to take any awards from amateur classes I believe. 

"Does a Pro have to shoot a certain number of tournaments each year?" There is no requirement by the NFAA/IBO/ASA/etc. Individual contracts with sponsors my dictate a minimum number of national level events.

"Can a Pro decide to switch to one of the other classes? If so is there anything he has to do?" Do you mean switch from Pro Free Style to Pro Bow hunter or from Pro to Am? A Pro can shoot any Pro class provided his equipment meets the requirements, just like anyone else. You are not Pro free style for life.

"Is the Pro's relationship with a sponsor strictly between him and the sponsor or is the NFAA a party to it?" NFAA has nothing to do with sponsorships. That is a contract between shooter and company.

"Are Pro's required to contribute to the betterment of archery in any way?" Required... no. Should and do they, most of the time ya. We are just like anyone else. We love shooting and want to see the sport grow and improve. There might be a few guys out there that on a bad day act out, but for the most part we are all about helping people out.

Being pro means different things to different people. You don't have to be sponsored to be pro nor do you get sponsored for turning pro. I've been in the pro class for a few years and I'm not sporting one sponsor. I'm not really worried about it either. I'm just shooting my game and working on my progression. I stepped up to the pro class because I wanted to compete with the best. I went from top of the AM pile to middle of the pro pile. The game is different here, and I like it.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> "Are Pro's required to shoot the pro class or is it optional?" We are supposed to shoot in pro class provided there is one. We aren't supposed to take any awards from amateur classes I believe.
> 
> "Does a Pro have to shoot a certain number of tournaments each year?" There is no requirement by the NFAA/IBO/ASA/etc. Individual contracts with sponsors my dictate a minimum number of national level events.
> 
> ...


Pretty much hit the nail on the head. The biggest thing I have noticed since going pro is being able to shoot and hang out with the best (you pick up quite a few tips). Along with that my favorite thing is getting to work with the up and comers and younger kids at shoots...for me, getting them really interested and seeing their reactions when they get to shoot with the pros is awesome


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

a big part if not the big part of going pro is setting an example for others and fostering the sport in a younger generation. i know some sponsors require appearances at one or more of the orgs tours (ASA, IBO, NFAA), but all the info about what level, what perks, and what price is confidential between the shooter and the company giving the sponsorship


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

If you turn Pro you are definitely entering a different world. You are now shooting for some sponsoring company unless you are independently wealthy. I started out independently wealthy and after blowing all my money being an "also ran" competitor I started searching for sponsorship money from manufacturers whose products I was already using and believed in. Thankfully I got better and actually won some tournaments. I have to say that I never turned Pro so that I could foster the love of the sport in the younger generations. That just sort of happens. I get a kick out of autographing a kid`s hat or shooting towel when they approach you with shy anxious eyes. There was none of that when I was growing up. I shot a bow only because it was fun. I never even dreamed I would be a Pro one day signing autographs. There is now a huge responsibilty resting on the shoulders of Pro archers that we sometimes don`t think about in the press of competition. Young eyes may be watching you and wondering what it is like to be in your shoes. If that doesn`t make you nervous, nothing will.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

aread said:


> There has been some good information posted recently about the benefits of being in the Professional Class. What about the responsibilities?
> 
> What is a Pro expected to do that the rest of us aren't?
> 
> ...


Hey guys - 

Chuck here, NFAA Pro Chair
so.. going down your list. 

Shoot the Pro Class...always, if there is one. If there is no Pro class but money...you shoot money. If there is no Pro, and no money you shoot trophy. You tear up your card and donate your entry fee and the trophy back to the club...at that point for a local event your there as an ambassador for archery, your sponsors (if you have them)the NFAA, and the Pro Division

Pro's currently are not required to shoot a minimum number of event per NFAA rules, but I'm working towards a program that will implement some type of minimum attendance. Sponsors may or may not have individual requirements, but we (NFAA) are not privy to that info.

Pro's MAY NOT shift classes without declaring it in writing to the NFAA in advance. You must declare your class when you renew every year.

Pro's contracts with various sponsors are private documents and arrangements and the NFAA has no influence or no information on any of it. In fact, you don't need to be sponsored at all to be a Pro. The majority of Pro's I know are not on a paid status unless they actually win an event

A Pro has a duty to uphold the sport in a way that reflects positively on themselves, the NFAA, and the sport..beyond that we currently have no mandate for specific PR events or actions etc. They also have a duty to protect the integrity of the game at all times.

Also in the Pro Division we have triggers in place in the rule books to discipline our own members vs. what you see in the Std. NFAA Membership.

-----------
So that goes through those points. What follows is my personal opinion and ideas as Pro Chair and how I envision who we are and what we should be working towards.

The goal is to hold ourselves to a higher standard, prove that we are good shots, and good people, setting good examples and being good citizens of archery for those that are coming behind us as the sport grows and evolves.

Right now being a pro is fairly simple and straightforward. Theres no hoops or hurdles to become one. I am working to change that a bit going forward though. In development is a plan for minimum scores to apply for Pro Status, minimum attendance to keep a card, invites for those who win at the highest amateur levels, Q schools..things like that. Things that will elevate the Pro Division to status where the card is more meaningful because you've earned it , not bought it.
It's not ready to unveil yet but it's a work in progress.
The ultimate goal is to evolve and develop the Pro Division into a marketable group of archers the serve to promote the sport of tournament/target archery at the highest and broadest levels. This should include internet TV, std TV, etc...
Once the Division has grown to that level, it will use the funds generated by Pro sponsors to grow and support the organization at the grass roots levels so the cycle becomes complete. Ideally we will be able to foster and develop archers as children and give them a path to a professional sport as a career option.

RS
CHuck


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

deadx said:


> If you turn Pro you are definitely entering a different world. You are now shooting for some sponsoring company unless you are independently wealthy. I started out independently wealthy and after blowing all my money being an "also ran" competitor I started searching for sponsorship money from manufacturers whose products I was already using and believed in. Thankfully I got better and actually won some tournaments. I have to say that I never turned Pro so that I could foster the love of the sport in the younger generations. That just sort of happens. I get a kick out of autographing a kid`s hat or shooting towel when they approach you with shy anxious eyes. There was none of that when I was growing up. I shot a bow only because it was fun. I never even dreamed I would be a Pro one day signing autographs. There is now a huge responsibilty resting on the shoulders of Pro archers that we sometimes don`t think about in the press of competition. Young eyes may be watching you and wondering what it is like to be in your shoes. If that doesn`t make you nervous, nothing will.


:set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

75 bucks.  haha.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

FV Chuck said:


> Hey guys -
> 
> Chuck here, NFAA Pro Chair
> so.. going down your list.
> ...


NOW we are talking Chuck!!!!!!! In about 15-20 years professional archery should be a reality. By then maybe I will have advanced enough in my shooting ability to be a real pro........of course I will be 82 years old but I plan to still be kickin` it! :tongue:


----------



## Blinddog (Aug 10, 2005)

I will be 55 in a year and am considering moving into the pro division. I have always believed that turning pro is not about posting the best scores, but conducting yourself in a professional manner both on and off the range. In other words don't do anything that would embarrass your mother. My only concern is not being competitive, the last thing the pro class needs are archers that dilute the class. So I would be interested in hearing what kind of scores would be considered pro quality.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Blinddog said:


> I will be 55 in a year and am considering moving into the pro division. I have always believed that turning pro is not about posting the best scores, but conducting yourself in a professional manner both on and off the range. In other words don't do anything that would embarrass your mother. My only concern is not being competitive, the last thing the pro class needs are archers that dilute the class. So I would be interested in hearing what kind of scores would be considered pro quality.


The first couple things I would say is I'm sure you would be welcome, no matter what you shoot for score. The second is the best way to take a look at what it take to win or where you might place?... go to the NFAA website and look up results. It's all in there and will give you an idea about where you might land in the pack on a good day.

Chuck


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

FV Chuck said:


> The first couple things I would say is I'm sure you would be welcome, no matter what you shoot for score. The second is the best way to take a look at what it take to win or where you might place?... go to the NFAA website and look up results. It's all in there and will give you an idea about where you might land in the pack on a good day.
> 
> Chuck


On that note from Chuck,be prepared for the result and I hope your sittin down while reading the results.,LOL


----------

